# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: نمونه برنامه با سي شارپ

## saeed razaee

با سلام دوستان عزيز آيا با سي شارپ مي توان براي ميكرو كنترلر 8051 برنامه نوشت و اگر برنامه را نوشتيم با چه برنامه آن را شبيه سازي كنيم آيا پروتيوس اين كار را انجام مي دهد به هر حال اگر نمونه برنامه اي با سي شارپ داريد براي شروع كار ارسال نمائيد. با تشكر

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
خیر. بسیار هم بعید است که شاهد چنین امکانی باشیم.
دلیل اول آن این است که سی شارپ زبانی در اختیار مایکروسافت (و نه زبانی استاندارد) است و میکروسافت هم تا کنون علاقه ای به 8051 و به طور کلی میکروکنترلرها نشان نداده.
دلیل دوم هم آن که سی شارپ عمدتا برای برنامه نویسی دت نت استفاده می شود و پورت کردن و استفاده از چنین پلتفرمی روی 8051 بیشتر به یک لطیفه شبیه است.

یه ... ...

----------


## saeed razaee

با سلام 
اما اين يك لطيفه نيست و اين امكان وجود دارد فقط بايد كمي مطالعه خود را بيشتر كنيد و يا حداقل يك سرچ كوچك انجام دهيد در قسمت سي شارپ نمونه برنامه هم پيدا مي كنيد.موفق باشيد

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> با عرض ادب:
> خیر. بسیار هم بعید است که شاهد چنین امکانی باشیم.
> دلیل اول آن این است که سی شارپ زبانی در اختیار مایکروسافت (و نه زبانی استاندارد) است و میکروسافت هم تا کنون علاقه ای به 8051 و به طور کلی میکروکنترلرها نشان نداده.
> دلیل دوم هم آن که سی شارپ عمدتا برای برنامه نویسی دت نت استفاده می شود و پورت کردن و استفاده از چنین پلتفرمی روی 8051 بیشتر به یک لطیفه شبیه است.
> 
> یه ... ...


یه........؟؟
ولی دوست من  :قلب: میشه،همانطور که برای گوشی های همراه شد.
اینجا ها را مشاهده بفرمایید.

با سپاس

----------


## DAMAVAND

نه دوست عزيز 
خوب ميخواستي C#‎ رو گوشي که ويندوز روش هست و هم Dot.net نصب هست اجرا  نشه ???? !!!!!!!
موبايل چه ربطي به 8051 داره ?
8051 فقط 4k حافظه داره !  تمام دنيا هم جمع بشن نميتونن Dot.net رو تو ميکرو 8051 بزارن !
شما ميتوني با C#‎ يه برنامه بنويسي که مثلايه واسط باشه بين C#‎ و 8051 يعني کد ها رو به C#‎ بنويسي ولي در اخر اون ها براي اينکه بتوني ازشون در ميکرو استفاده کني بايد کد ها رو حالا بهر صورتي که ميخواي
به کد Hex تبديل کني ! اين جوري ميشه من خودم با دلفي يه همچين چيزي برا نوشته بودم .
ولي بايد برا اينکه برا ميکرو قابل فهم باشه اخر به کد Hex تبديل کنيد. نه اينکه مثلا بخوايم Dot.net رو ميکرو 8051 اجرا کنيم که از محالات هست !

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

ms گفته است برای میکروهایی که حداقل 64K حافظه دارند.
از این رو به گفته شما که 8051 فقط 4k دارد نمیشود.
دوست من قرار نیست که با دات نت programm کنیم. یک SDK معرفی شده است که دات نت را به hex تبدیل میکند.

پیروز باشید

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> ولي بايد برا اينکه برا ميکرو قابل فهم باشه اخر به کد Hex تبديل کنيد. نه اينکه مثلا بخوايم Dot.net رو ميکرو 8051 اجرا کنيم که از محالات هست !


دوستان اگر بتوانند در اینجا نظر بدهند مشکل این تاپیک هم حل میشود

----------


## sina.zoltrix

man 3 ta soal daram dar more C#‎ pasokh in 3 ta soalo midi age balad bashi?

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> man 3 ta soal daram dar more C#‎ pasokh in 3 ta soalo midi age balad bashi?


شما پرسشتان را بگویید،اگر کسی بلد بود حتما جوابتون میده.
در ضمن با حروف فارسی بنویسید وگرنه پستتان پاک میشود.

----------

